# 2011 Jedi Build Thread and Reviews



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

I wanted to start a build thread for all of us to showcase our new builds in one place, offer build tips and post of reviews of our new steeds.


Build:
11 Jedi Small, Raw with white links
11 Marz 888 Evo Ti
Avy Woodie
Pewter King Hubs, White Spank Rims, DT Double Butted spokes, 2050 grams
11 Codes with Carbon Goodridge Lines
Chromag Bars
E thirteen Cranks
Speshi Butchers
Time Z Control Pedals
40.02 lbs


Build Tips:
To install/remove the shock you will need to drop the rear end by removing the upper link and slide the shock in from the front. If you are rocking a small like me, you may need to remove the spring, slide the shock in and reinstall the spring from the rear. (Funny story on this… I was trying to figure out how to fit the shock in as it would not fit, when my phone rang. I picked up and it was Lance. He said, “so, I figured you’d be building your bike right now and I bet you are trying to figure how to mount your Avy.”) THAT’S CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!

Cranks/BB and Guide
E*Thirteen Cranks - 1 BB spacer on drive side and zero on non drive.
I mounted to guide direct to the tabs, no washers

Chain
I run a full range 11-34 for the occasions where I have to pedal my little beast. 1- Sram 991 chain, 2 links removed.


Review:
So, it’s no secret that I drink the Canfield Kool Aid. This is my sixth Canfield over the past 5 seasons, (I’ve owned the Formula 1, Balance, Lucky, 08 Jedi, 09 Jedi and now the 11 Jedi.) I really like the way rearward arc performs for my riding style. I’m admittedly a bit of a hack, but I like to ride fast and hit BIG jumps. The suspension platform SWALLOWS rocks and adds transitions to landings, (this has saved my ass on more than one occasion).

I really loved my last 2 Jedi’s, however there was a few things I would have liked the bike to do better. I struggled cornering the bike at times, would have like it to be a bit slacker and also would have like to bike to be a bit more progressive to help prevent harsh bottom-outs. The new bike has answered all of this and more. 

I just returned from opening day at Diablo and have 1 SICK, long day on the new bike under my belt. Immediately, I felt a HUGE difference with the Jedi’s cornering ability with the dropped BB height and shorter stays. By the end of the day I was smashing berms on Alpine for the first time in my life. The slightly more progressive rate and added travel really brought the bike to life when jumping. I worked with Craig at Avy on this to really nail my tune. I wanted something that would keep the bike super smooth through really nasty stuff, yet remain really lively as I love to pop off everything I can find. He nailed it, the bike is LIVELY!!! (With my Small/Avy combination I can only run the upper, most linear shock mount). 

As you can guess I am blown away with my new ride and am SUPER STOKED to see where this beast takes me this year. I ride Bromont, Highland, Killington and Diablo frequently, if you see me, be sure to say hi!

Vin


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweet reviews/ pics Vin, but so help me... if you are bustin suicide no handers off every jump steam shovel will take on a new meaning lol


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

The Beater said:


> Sweet reviews/ pics Vin, but so help me... if you are bustin suicide no handers off every jump steam shovel will take on a new meaning lol


mmm... Steam Shovel and the Flow Zone!!!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm hoping to start my build next weekend.

Another build tip - look at the shift cable routing on KillingtonVT's bike, how it goes through the frame below the seat. I won't name names, but someone posted pics of a Jedi with the shift cable running on the outside of the frame... Leaving those openings to run the cables through there was a really clever move on Canfield's part.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Its funny when I was having woes about my jedi everyone was all over me like I didn;t know what I was talking about .Now that the new one has addressed those issues everyone is saying what I was about cornering,head angle ect. 

Nice rig!


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

i got something to fix the head angle issue for the 2008 Jedi

here is a teaser 

and yes, is CNC machined locally made  [Israel]


----------



## Saar G7 (Jan 25, 2005)

Not installed yet?


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

not yet Saar, the day hasnt even begun yet  im waiting for a fresh new rear wheel build 

will install it in a day or two!


----------



## Ollie B (Jul 16, 2007)

Heres's mine. You can run the cable either way. I tried it on the inside and outside. For me the outside is better and there is less bend of both cables when suspension is working. It would be really cool if it had another hole just aft of the forward one. Had last years Jedi and it was awesome, can't wait to ride this one!!!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> Heres's mine. You can run the cable either way. I tried it on the inside and outside. For me the outside is better and there is less bend of both cables when suspension is working. It would be really cool if it had another hole just aft of the forward one. Had last years Jedi and it was awesome, can't wait to ride this one!!!


Nice, one of the few Ti ano's... not many of them ended up getting released! Sweet looking bro! be sure to write how she feels compared to your old beast!!!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Love your build Vin and yours too Ollie ! I broke mine in on porcupine rim, This thing runs super deep into its travel. Its currently setup in linear mode, what have others been liking?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

you broke your?? don't say jedi


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

clockwork said:


> you broke your?? don't say jedi


He said "I broke mine in on porcupine rim"...


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

I broke IN my One porcupine rim also this past weeknd. Bike is freakn' sweet. A tad low on the BB height but other wise sweet ride. Need to run a shorter stroke shock due to super low bottom out. Hit "Free Lunch" in Grand Junc. and pedals hit ground on the tranny of both first drops on that trail. 2.75 is just a bit too much for it 2.5 would keep her riding a bit higher. Sorry for the OT post


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Today I have a tracking number. (And a pile of parts.)
Tomorrow I will have a frame.
Sunday, I might have a bike.


----------



## Pawel (Sep 26, 2005)

This is our Jedi RAW/orange :thumbsup:


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Pawel said:


> This is our Jedi RAW/orange :thumbsup:


Wow, niiiice. :thumbsup: Good thing I can't get a new one this year, I'd have a tough time picking colors...


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea I like the raw orange..Elka feels money for sure on that bike


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm almost done building my Jedi, but I'm stuck. I'm installing the rear shock - an Avalanche Woodie - and the shock mounting bolts won't thread into the far side of the frame. Even so, the bolts are very difficult to turn.

It appears that the bolts have threaded into the plastic bushings in the Avalanche's mounting holes. They threaded in most of the way, but then the bushings started to slip (very reluctantly) in the shock. So now I have two shock mounting bolts that cannot be threaded in because the shock mounting bushings won't let them through, and cannot be threaded out because they're held in by the bushings that they've threaded into. 

I tried pounding them out, but they're in tight. I can see the bushing turning when I turn the bolts.

I think the bushings were initially not rotating because they're so tight in the shock. So the bolts threaded into them. About when the bolts reached the far side of the frame, the bushings began to slip in the shock. So now the bushings are holding the mounting bolts very tightly, and I can neither thread them all the way in, nor remove them.

Help? Did anyone else run into this?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

NWS said:


> I'm almost done building my Jedi, but I'm stuck. I'm installing the rear shock - an Avalanche Woodie - and the shock mounting bolts won't thread into the far side of the frame. Even so, the bolts are very difficult to turn.
> 
> It appears that the bolts have threaded into the plastic bushings in the Avalanche's mounting holes. They threaded in most of the way, but then the bushings started to slip (very reluctantly) in the shock. So now I have two shock mounting bolts that cannot be threaded in because the shock mounting bushings won't let them through, and cannot be threaded out because they're held in by the bushings that they've threaded into.
> 
> ...


From OP....
"Build Tips:
To install/remove the shock you will need to drop the rear end by removing the upper link and slide the shock in from the front. If you are rocking a small like me, you may need to remove the spring, slide the shock in and reinstall the spring from the rear. (Funny story on this&#8230; I was trying to figure out how to fit the shock in as it would not fit, when my phone rang. I picked up and it was Lance. He said, "so, I figured you'd be building your bike right now and I bet you are trying to figure how to mount your Avy.") THAT'S CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!"


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm past that step... However, I couldn't insert my shock from the front with just one rear link un-done. I removed the mounting bolt for the front of the lower link, and pulled the whole rear triangle back. I don't recall whether the shock ended up going in from the front or from the rear.

The problems started after I reassembled the frame and then started installing the mounting bolts at the front and rear end of the shock itself. Those bolts threaded into the bushings in the shock, but then the bushings started to slip in the shock so the bolts are now captured by the bushings.

Seems like the bolts are either just a hair too large in diameter, or the bushings are just a hair too small. I was a little surprised when the bolts wanted to thread into the bushings, but it didn't seem like a problem until the bushings started to spin in the shock.

If it matters, there is no preload on the shock at all right now, the spring has a couple mm of play on the shock.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

NWS said:


> Seems like the bolts are either just a hair too large in diameter, or the bushings are just a hair too small. I was a little surprised when the bolts wanted to thread into the bushings, but it didn't seem like a problem until the bushings started to spin in the shock.


Mine slid right in with no issues, Give Craig a call on Monday. The bolts were shipped installed on the frame, so there shouldn't be an issue with the bolts... STRANGE!!!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I got it all apart and found that the insides of the bushings are actually metal, and the diameter is too small to let the shoulder of the bolt come through. I apparently managed to jam them in a couple millimeters but they weren't going further. It's a VERY tight press fit, basically. So I hogged them out 1/64" and it's on now.










I know what you're thinking, but trust me... Chicks dig long posts.










Almost ready to ride.

Frame - Canfield Formula One Jedi
Shock - Avalanche Woodie
Fork - Fox 36 RC2, 180mm
Headset - Cane Creek Angleset
Handlebar - Answer ProTaper DH, 780mm
Wheels - Azonic Outlaw
Tires - Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR, 2.5"
Pedals - VP Something-or-other. I forgot.
Crank - Truvativ Hussefelt, 170mm
BB - Truvativ Howitzer
Front Brake - Hope Tech V2, 203mm
Rear Brake - Hope Tech X2, 183mm
Chainring - E12 Guidering, 32t
Cassette - Shimano SLX, 11-36 (I'll be climbing hills too)
Seatpost - Kindshock KS i900, 385mm/125mm


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Ollie B said:


> Heres's mine. You can run the cable either way. I tried it on the inside and outside. For me the outside is better and there is less bend of both cables when suspension is working. It would be really cool if it had another hole just aft of the forward one. Had last years Jedi and it was awesome, can't wait to ride this one!!!


Having built one now, I see exactly what you mean. I ran my shift able through the frame, and I was tempted to drill the hole you're talking about.  I still like the idea, but first I'd like to hear what the brothers think. It's not bad as-is, but the temptation is still there...

I ran the brake on the outside because it came assembled and bled and I'm lazy. Mostly it's that last bit.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn !! Looks sweet NWS.....Congrats i know you were waiting for a while. The SC on the JEDI looks great ! Ride IT hard !


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I thought tonight would be the night, but I'm still one BB shim away from a rideable bike.
In the meantime, two quick questions... 

How much sag is everyone running?
And, how are you measuring sag?

Thanks!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

NWS said:


> How much sag is everyone running?
> And, how are you measuring sag?
> 
> Thanks!


The new bike sits further in its sag than the older version. Not sure where it measures, but definitely further then my 09. I am 155, running a 300 lb spring.

I typically run a boat load of lsc and hsc and it's holding true with my Avy as well.


----------



## bfranco (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey,
I just built up an 08 Jedi, so these bikes are totally new to me. I have some questions hoping somebody can help.
I mounted the guige directly to the ISCG tabs. I have Saints 83mm crankset. I ran 1 spacer on the drive side, 2 on the non dirve side. This alligment work for the spocket and pulley, but not for the guide? Instead of taking it apart and putting some washers behind the mounting plate to get correct allignment, I put 2 washer each behind the fore and aft part of the guide It works but, is a little mickey mouse for such a nice bike. Any suggestions?? I would think the guide, pulley and crankset should line up with washers. Thanks for any help.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

Check the thread linked below out.

Jedi Crank set -up

DRS


----------



## bfranco (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, called Lance and he cleared it up too.


----------



## natedawg0420 (Dec 10, 2010)

Those raw frames in this thread are flipping gorgeous.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

NWS said:


> I'm almost done building my Jedi, but I'm stuck. I'm installing the rear shock - an Avalanche Woodie - and the shock mounting bolts won't thread into the far side of the frame....
> Did anyone else run into this?


I also ran into this problem w/ the shipped shock mounting bolts and the Woodie. Seems like the bolt was just a touch too big. NWS ended up drilling his shock hardware out. I'm too clumsy for that, so my solution was drill and file...the bolt.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I almost went that route myself but I was afraid it would take all day - the bolts are a harder material than the bushings. 

I used a 21/64 drill bit, which is 8.3mm. It was the closest thing I could find to 8mm (other than 5/16, which is too small).

I didn't even know drill bits came in 64ths, but it only cost me $2.50. 

Also, I have a theory about what's causing this... The "mock shock" that sits in the frame for shipment might be chafing the bolts that hold it in, particularly if the frame is dropped during shipment. My bolts would slide in a couple/few millimeters, then stick, and a ridge around the bolt might explain that. 

The grooves/ridges would be circular if I'm right, so the ideal approach would be to stroke it rather than spin it. Yeah, baby. Stroke it.

Wait, what?

Anyway. It could just be that the bolts are too big, or it could be that the bushings are too small. Canfield and Avalanche should probably send each other a few samples to examine.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Double-posted by mistake. My bad.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

NWS said:


> I almost went that route myself but I was afraid it would take all day - the bolts are a harder material than the bushings.


In a drill on the high speed setting, it took ~ 10 mins for both bolts. AND, if you're right about the steel bar banging up the bolt, this method made that bolt smoother than a fork stanchion!

Oh, one last thing...a smaller width file forces you to go back and forth on the bolt while it spins. I think this works better than a file that can cover the entire width of the area to be filed. In all my years working w/ skis, I've never crossed paths w/ a file that wasn't crooked, bowed, and twisted...my $0.02. 

Edit: build stalled out. Apparently, CKing's Model 5 HS doesn't come w/ a Devo crown race...FYI.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, good idea. 

Now I'm going to install the BB shim that's been holding up my build, and go ride around the block.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

It rides and it shifts and it's past midnight so that's about all I can say, really. I rode up and down my street doing wheelies and wishing I could take tomorrow off. 

Build video:


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good Morning kids - I just spoke with Lance in detail about the fit interface problems with Avalanche. The way that most of the shock bushings that manufacturers use allow a bit of space for the bolts to pass thru. Avalanche use DU bushings that are slightly tighter than the normal 1/2 " (12.6mm) bushing. 

The Solution: Canfields will send anyone new bolts that are threaded all the way without the "shoulder" . I did mention the shipping bar and it does not seem to be the problem.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

gollub01 said:


> Good Morning kids - I just spoke with Lance in detail about the fit interface problems with Avalanche. The way that most of the shock bushings that manufacturers use allow a bit of space for the bolts to pass thru. Avalanche use DU bushings that are slightly tighter than the normal 1/2 " (12.6mm) bushing.
> 
> The Solution: Canfields will send anyone new bolts that are threaded all the way without the "shoulder" . I did mention the shipping bar and it does not seem to be the problem.


I'm good to go, no need...but thanx! :thumbsup:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Definitely don't drill out your bushings, unless maybe you can find an actual 8mm drill bit. At 8.3mm (aka 21/64) there's a definite clunk at full extension.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone know if the MRP Mini G2 SL taco is compatible w/ the G2 SL bolt pattern? 

Reason: I'm going for white ones vs the supplied black ones, and figure I tweak the size to match my ring while I'm at it.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

looks like it'll fit......only one way to know for sure


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Ma new babeh*

BB height: 14.3/16"
Axle to axle: ~46.3/4"
Weight: 40 lbs even (bathroom scale)
In the process getting white plastic bits for the CG.






















































The pic was taken off angle and the needle was closer to 62.5 than 63 degrees


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hell Yeah.......Black with white links look purdy.......Enjoy that beast !

hows the avy ?


----------



## aenim (May 14, 2011)

Awesome bikes!
Anyone has a comparison to Trek 88? I have a 88 size M and I feel it's a bit small. How is it with the Jedi? I am 181cm


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

*Another one...*

So, we had a building frenzy last week, before our trip weekend trip to Bromont. We built up my friend Chris's Black/Blue medium and Matt's Black/Red. People were freaking out seeing 3 new Jedi's up in Canada!

Here's a few shots...


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

How was Bromont Vin ? I have a buddy up in MT that has a session 88 (medium). Nice bike, pretty balanced and light. The Jedi runs a little deeper in travel. Its nice but the rearward axle feeling in the rough is hard to beat. I also love the insurance policy style of the Jedi. Over shot jump.....fine. Big 50/50....just hold on. If your ever in the Jackson Hole area.....or whenever it stops snowing.....Throw a leg over mine and take it for a spin.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

holy huge picture batman!


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy Jedi batman, those are sick Vin. Hey is Matt's lighter then yours? Looks like it is lighter lol. Those sure are purdy bikes.!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

OT: have any of you been following CO's snow pack situation? If it doesn't start melting soon, I may just put mine up for sale and start over for 2012!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> OT: have any of you been following CO's snow pack situation? If it doesn't start melting soon, I may just put mine up for sale and start over for 2012!


Bummer man... despite all the rain then past few weeks, conditions here on the East Coast are pretty sweet right now!!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Brrrp...


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*Finally got mine built up*

Sorry for the not so great phone pics.

Mid 40 lbs as is
Dorado up front
Code brakes
Laserdisc DH rims on hope pro II's
Push'd Roco on rear with Ti spring
Minion DHF front and rear running tubes
Funn bars
SRAM shifting
Old FSA cranks and bb
cheap answer pedals
Canfield integrated stem (had to run dropper crown on fork to fit stem)
Hope to get it out tomorrow for first ride.

Took some measurements, best approximation HA and WB with a tape measure:
64.3 head angle
46.3 wheel base
13.75 bb height


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

aenema said:


> Push'd Roco on rear with Ti spring


I'm curious what Push did to your Roco...


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> I'm curious what Push did to your Roco...


They don't offer the service on Roco's any longer as I hear they had difficulty getting parts but it was the Factory Race tune. Replaced all the internals standard love service as well as valving for me and my bike. I had this on an 08 Jedi and after making sure it would work from Lance, moved it over. I was not happy when I first got shock in stock format as it felt very over damped and choppy. Many smiles were expressed after the service. It was their top of the line tune when they offered it.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

AENEMA ! That looks soo good. Love the cable-routing !


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Jedi ride impressions...SCARY fast!*

I've had a couple of days out on the Jedi and have gotten the feel for it a bit. I'm pretty certain the brothers tapped into some sort of a theoretical physics phenom, because the faster you go the faster the bike wants to go (positive feedback). If the driver isn't careful, the bike can literally get away from you! I've turned the bike loose on a couple of pitches...once in some rocks, and another time on a jump-line, and it actually scared me a bit loading and unloading the rear suspension and feeling the bike pick up speed! I came off a Karpiel Disco last year and it doesn't behave ANYTHING like the Jedi, even tho it's an implementation of a similar linkage design.

Okay, sounds pretty cliche right? Well, I did some figuring on the motion of the rear end and I think the bike is actually "pumping" the back side of every undulation on the ground. For the skiers, think about the motion of how you pump the downhill slope of bumps to get more speed out of your skis when traversing a cat-walk...push down at the beginning/top of the back side of speed ripples by first pushing down then bring your feel forward towards your center of gravity, sometimes resulting in putting the skier in the "back seat". In the case of the Jedi, obviously the rear wheel contact point will never over take the CG of the bike, however, the linkage does mimic the motions of a skier "pumping" a bump, pushing down then bring the rear wheel's contact point closer to the bike's CG.

And here's the testimonial part:
On the first day, myself and a riding buddy who is typically faster than I am headed down a jump-line (Upper Rainmaker). He lead so I won't hold him up, and I followed close behind. After I get the Jedi up to speed, I coasted and pumped. Normally, he'd slowly pull away from me. But this time, the gap between us steadily decreased as we came down the trail. I had to feather my brakes so I wouldn't ass-pack him. I noticed he was also pedaling while all I was doing was pumping the trannies. This was on a well under-sprung rear shock...almost 45% sag! And today, after changing the spring to the proper 30% sag, on the same jump-line, I pumped an entry bump a bit too aggressively and had to stuff the bike down for the landing or I would have been in the flats!

On another trail (B-all U-can-B at Trestle), there is a rainbow wood feature you air over. It requires airing off an entry wood feature to catch the trannie on the back side, gaining enough speed to do it again on a step-up (where you don't land on top, but catch the trannie on the back side to gain more speed). I'm not 100% on the length of the rainbow (15 or 20 ft maybe?), but all last year I could only catch 75% of it when I'm in prime form. This year, way out of shape and on first try, caught ~ 90% of it, and 100% on 2nd try!

Anyone complaining the Jedi doesn't jump well is NOT doing something right...and I SUCK! Admittedly, I am on an Avy Woodie and a Avy cart in my 888..

The bike handed me my ass today! Normally, any other bike will slow down in brake chatters. The Jedi, no so much... I went into a section after some brake chatter, thinking my speed should be about right...oh hell no, ENTIRELY too hot! The front wheel got stuck skidding on the up side of an off camber trench full of marbles. Ah...high speed front wheel wash and subsequent foot dab that resulted in a sprained ankle 

Lesson learned: don't count on brake stutters to slow you down on a Jedi! Matter of fact, it'll go faster if your rear shock is set up correctly!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

I now have almost 3 months on my new Jedi and I’m LOVING it. Super stoked with component spec as I have had next to zero issues after 20ish days of hard riding. I will say the new Spank Subrosa Evo rims are WAY more durable then the old version. (I trashed the old ones pretty bad last year.) And, oh-yeah, MARZ IS BACK!!! The one thing that I needed to change was the cable routing on the rear of the bike. Running them through the side plates was ripping apart my housing and caused a bad kink in the lines. I start to play around with different configurations and noticed a pre-tapped hole at the bottom of the upper link. So after a quick trip to the hardware store for a couple of bolts and holders this is what I came up with…


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Now the goods, (sorry for the double post)...

I spent the last two and a half week in Kamloops, BC. What better place to find out how a bike really feels in the air than the place that started it all. I just love this zone. There is so much stuff to ride between the goods in town, Harper and Sun Peaks. We also snuck in a little road trip and hit up Silver Star, Kicking Horse and Mount 7. If you haven’t been out to the Loops, or have only ridden Whistler, you need to check out what BC has to offer…

Here are a few of my favorite shots from the trip:
Aggy’s line from Life Cycles and Devils Peak.


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to ask Vin as I was no there the day the last photo was taken but either you are putting a money shot on the landing or taking a piss, either way ewwwwwwww, 

That guy in the front of you on Devils Peak looks like one sexy beast


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

The Beater said:


> I have to ask Vin as I was no there the day the last photo was taken but either you are putting a money shot on the landing or taking a piss, either way ewwwwwwww,
> 
> That guy in the front of you on Devils Peak looks like one sexy beast


HAHAHAHHAHAHA... kinda looks like it ehh??? 
Ya, the guys in front of me is just plain and simple FAST! At least his bike was working!!!


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Great pics! But I was always under the impression that BC was green.........


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

So lets hear some long term reviews on these. Any complaints? I had an 08 jedi and am currently on a banshee legend but if everything works out I may be on a 2011 jedi very shortly. 

Just curious to see if everyone here still loves theres. Also, anyone ridden the new one and the jedi? curious how they compare.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm still very happy with mine. Only been riding it since May so I wouldn't call this a _long term_ review, but other than the original shock bolts being just a hair too big around, I haven't found anything to complain about. And they sent out new bolts anyway.

And it's my first FR/DH bike so I don't have anything to really compare against. It's a lot more squishy than my 5.5" Marin, but that's to be expected.


----------



## ciscolangot (Nov 24, 2009)

*built finally!*

Built mine finally. :thumbsup::thumbsup:




























Quick question, I weigh 170lbs with gear and the bike has 300lbs spring. Should I go up to at least 350lbs? thanks!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Vin ! That a boy send it. Wish we were up there to huck next to ya ! The 2011 Jedi is the most confidence inspiring bike I've ever owned ! Such a different beast then previous designs. I weigh about 165lbs and prefer a 350lbs spring on an ELKA. I agree Marzocchi is back......I have not come across a better feeling fork all year. I cant say enough good things about the Jedi. Biggest weakness for me is having to slow the thing down sometimes. Thing just motors. BLURRY..... I think I would be a great canidate for lasic surgery. Nice job Canfield Bros. Keep them ideas brewing !


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

ciscolangot said:


> Built mine finally. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, she is a beaut.

Second, if you keep the shock in the top hole I bet you will be happy with 300 lb spring. Going to the bottom you may want a 350 as it also adds more travel and thus changes the maths. Have you ridden it with the 300?


----------



## Rabbid-mongoose (Jan 24, 2009)

Just got my 2011 Jedi in the mail. Can't wait to install my build kit!


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

damn you all, my bank account does not have sufficient funds to satisfy the desires I have right now. BEAUTIFUL bikes, bet they ride like a million bucks too


----------



## ciscolangot (Nov 24, 2009)

aenema said:


> First off, she is a beaut.
> 
> Second, if you keep the shock in the top hole I bet you will be happy with 300 lb spring. Going to the bottom you may want a 350 as it also adds more travel and thus changes the maths. Have you ridden it with the 300?


thanks! I've ridden her twice. It feels too plush and that's the reason why I asked if 300lbs is a soft spring for my weight. Maybe I just need to ride her more to get used to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabbid-mongoose (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine is all built minus one small detail....I'm waiting on my 2012 Marz 888 EVO. I will put up a pic with the loaner fork though! 

P.S. Stupid minimum post count won't let me post pictures!


2011 Canfield Jedi medium Anodized Gray w/Orange
Canfield DH Race wheels
Muddy Mary tires
Maxxis Freeride tubes
ODI Flightline 700 bars
2012 Code brakes
X0 Shifter
X9 der
Descendant cranks
Canfield Pedals
SDG Ti seat
Kindshock seatpost
Elka w/450 spring


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

ciscolangot said:


> thanks! I've ridden her twice. It feels too plush and that's the reason why I asked if 300lbs is a soft spring for my weight. Maybe I just need to ride her more to get used to it. :thumbsup:


Yea, bump up to a 350. I weigh 150 and a 300 works for me but if I go to the bottom hole it gets really soft. I bumped up to a 350 to get it to jump and rail corners a bit better but if I go race, I'll swap back to a 300.

I'd say get a 350 and 400 so you can dial it in best for the ride your looking for.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

I finally ordered mine today. I go the last Large (maybe of every size) Jedi they had. Its grey ano with white links. I had an 08 and loved it and with all the changes for the better I bet this thing will be amazing.

It is supposed to be here friday so i'll get some pics and some riding shots by the end of the weekend.

SOOOO excited!!!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

*End of Season*

So... let's see everyone's favorite pics of the season. You know, pics to show how your season went with your new Jedi. I know I had ONE HELL OF A YEAR!!!

Just ordered up my 2012, have a few sick plans for next years build!!! (My Raw small is up for sale over on Pinkbike...)


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I spot a lumberjack in that pic. Odd though as there are no trees, he must be lost.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

oops, double post.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I really need to try one next season


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah Vin I do love that last pic. Its a bummer we didn't get to ride more. I guess its a little tough when your 2600 miles away! 

2012's are getting made right now. Frame colors are going to be Black anodized or Full RAW.

Link colors are going to be Black, White, Red, Blue and Lime Green !

Canfield will also offer a even smaller MRP G2 SL guide for those who want to run micro-drive. (28-32t chainring)

There 9t hubs come out this year and let me tell ya, 9-26 on a DH bike just rules !


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

gollub01 said:


> Yeah Vin I do love that last pic. Its a bummer we didn't get to ride more. I guess its a little tough when your 2600 miles away!


For sure Sean... funny that we only managed to get a few runs in this year at Jackson, on a day I was CLEARLY not riding... Need to hook up on a little trip next year... BC perhaps??? Maybe Some East Coast Knar??? Either way lets be sure to put something together!!!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Would be pretty b1tchin' to have a Canfield crew meet up in Jackson next summer, or some other central location but Jackson makes sense. Only 5 hours drive for me so would be down.

don't think we took much in the way of photos but a couple of vids. Buddy Chris is has camera and running my old 08 Jedi following me.

Home Run, Chris following Cody - YouTube
Northern Lights, Chris following Cody - YouTube
Stickrock lower, Chris following Cody - YouTube


----------



## jud_sta (Dec 5, 2007)

*My awesome Jedi! Kiwi style*

Lovin my 2nd Jedi, 39.7lbs


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

aenema said:


> Would be pretty b1tchin' to have a Canfield crew meet up in Jackson next summer, or some other central location but Jackson makes sense. Only 5 hours drive for me so would be down.
> 
> Aenema-
> There has been a lot of talk about a Gathering-
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

NWS said:


> It rides and it shifts and it's past midnight so that's about all I can say, really. I rode up and down my street doing wheelies and wishing I could take tomorrow off.
> 
> Build video:
> 
> Magical self-assembling mountain bike - YouTube


very cool artsy vid


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

cSquared said:


> aenema said:
> 
> 
> > Would be pretty b1tchin' to have a Canfield crew meet up in Jackson next summer, or some other central location but Jackson makes sense. Only 5 hours drive for me so would be down.
> ...


----------



## Gurney (Apr 7, 2007)

cSquared said:


> aenema said:
> 
> 
> > Would be pretty b1tchin' to have a Canfield crew meet up in Jackson next summer, or some other central location but Jackson makes sense. Only 5 hours drive for me so would be down.
> ...


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Gurney said:


> cSquared said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Whistler, especially for people coming from afar. Lets make this happen.
> ...


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very cool artsy vid


Thanks!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice rides everyone ! Spoke with Chris this morning, Jedi productions have begun ! This is very exciting, he's going to send some in production/factory pics ! 

2012 is going to be a great year ! Get your pre-orders in asap, this frame will be gone !

Lets all stay in touch about 2012 gatherings.....This is something Canfield Bros. want to drive home in a big way !

And if Vin is coming, we need to find a place with really big jumps !


----------

